# Sorry!



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry for the wierd glitches tonight, I'm working on the ad software...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Back to normal.

draconis


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Youre slipping! Try and not let this happen again, ok? kthx.  
:rofl:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes mam, whatever you say boss


----------

